# Because Im Barry...



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/14)

https://soundcloud.com/rogergoodera...dcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=facebook

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

LOL good one @Stroodlepuff


----------



## TylerD (20/3/14)

Love it!!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

LMGL!! ooo e e, what will they come up with next


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/14)

and another one...

http://ewn.co.za/Media/2014/03/13/Barry-Roux-rap-parody

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

Hahhahaha


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/14)

classic @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Talking of airplanes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

